# Is this new? I haven't noticed it yet. I'll check tonite!!



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

And what purpose does it serve?
The total is not different...I assume.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Has it been awhile since you’ve seen a tip you are asking about the $5.20 😀

That’s cool they now put contactless delivery. I used to have people who put in notes to leave at door. So I did. But I’d take picture of food by door, including address if I could, just as a cya.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Has it been awhile since you’ve seen a tip you are asking about the $5.20 😀
> 
> That’s cool they now put contactless delivery. I used to have people who put in notes to leave at door. So I did. But I’d take picture of food by door, including address if I could, just as a cya.


HI Invi. Just that I hadn't noticed that they are displaying the tip before delivery completion.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> HI Invi. Just that I hadn't noticed that they are displaying the tip before delivery completion.


Hi Rickos! That’s cool.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Where are the delivery instructions? That screen looks blank except for the tip.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Where are the delivery instructions? That screen looks blank except for the tip.


You're right. Not my screenshot. 
Oh well, I will check it out tonight, see what it is.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Either it hasn't come to my area yet, or someone has been manipulating their screenshots, cause I didn't see it tonite.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

None of that looks like what I get. Maybe you’re (or your friend is) on Android?

My side of things is different today from last time I worked in just one way, as far as I can tell: I am getting the “Hey, you’ve got one!” ping if I’m using another app, but when I go to the Uber page where you either accept or decline a delivery, it’s flashing faster than before, but there is NO sound.

Caveat: I had trouble with the sound a couple of weeks ago, so that anomaly could be related to that, rather than something Uber is deliberately doing. But the rapid flashing is new.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

HonoluluHoku said:


> None of that looks like what I get. Maybe you’re (or your friend is) on Android?
> 
> My side of things is different today from last time I worked in just one way, as far as I can tell: I am getting the “Hey, you’ve got one!” ping if I’m using another app, but when I go to the Uber page where you either accept or decline a delivery, it’s flashing faster than before, but there is NO sound.
> 
> Caveat: I had trouble with the sound a couple of weeks ago, so that anomaly could be related to that, rather than something Uber is deliberately doing. But the rapid flashing is new.


Every time my sound has gone out, uninstalling and reinstalling the app solved that glitch.

Did you get that gal from Kuhio Ford the other morning?


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Every time my sound has gone out, uninstalling and reinstalling the app solved that glitch.
> 
> Did you get that gal from Kuhio Ford the other morning?


Yeah, that’s what I finally did the other night, after a few minutes wasted on troubleshooting. 

EDIT: Oh, now I see your Kuhio Ford comment! Maybe she’ll order dinner and they’ll bribe me to take it over. Otherwise, I stay Kailua. Usually.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Here it is again from someone else.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Grubhub has gone back to showing the tip after accepting like they used to do.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Hexonxonx said:


> Grubhub has gone back to showing the tip after accepting like they used to do.


Its still not showing up on mine. They may be deploying gradually.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

TerdHub


----------

